# TT Virgin



## BaldyMan (May 28, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I keep hearing how good TT's are and thought I ought to find out for myself, so here I am. As a noob I don't know much about them but am keen to learn. Thought it might be a good idea to attend an event so hopefully see some of you down at Poole Quayside on Friday where you can share "your wisdom" with me.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

welcome to the TTF

good idea to go along to the meet, lots of people passsionate about their cars, you looking for a mk1 or 2?

Paul


----------



## BaldyMan (May 28, 2009)

Ikon66 said:


> you looking for a mk1 or 2?
> 
> Paul


Good question. The answer is...well I'll be able to tell you when I get back from Poole.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome. look forward to meeting you down at the Quay


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome when you get your TT you need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 

So what did you go for in the end?


----------



## BaldyMan (May 28, 2009)

jammyd said:


> So what did you go for in the end?


Haven't been to the event yet!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

